# Dispatcher II Framingham State U.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Dispatcher II
Institution:
*Framingham State University*

Location:
Framingham, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/08/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Company Description:*

Framingham State University is a vibrant comprehensive liberal arts institution located just 20 miles west of Boston.

*Job Description:*

For full classification specifications, click here.

Employees assigned to the position of Communications Dispatcher II (Dispatch Supervisor) shall be accountable for the following duties and responsibilities:

1. Supervise and direct the activities of Student Workers;


Create and coordinate job postings with Career Services;
Conduct background checks on potential student workers;
Schedule interviews;
Generate and distribute all paperwork relevant to Student Workers;
Collect all relevant paperwork including payroll information;
Create master schedule each semester;
2. Conduct dispatch training for all new hires to include Police Officers, Security Officers, and Dispatchers to include the following subjects;


NCIC/LEAPS/CJIS;
CAD / RMS Systems
P2000;
3. Supervise and direct the activities with regard to Resident Parking Waiting list;


Generate all letters and correspondence with regard to resident parking waiting list;
Enter waiting list applications into parking data base;
Distribute all resident parking decals;
4. Supervise and direct the activities with regard to Faculty Parking;


Distribute decal applications;
Distribute decals to faculty/staff members;
Ensure any changes in parking assignments are forwarded so that the changes will be reflected in necessary systems.
5. Responsible for the following Paperwork/Supplies;


Creating/updating all paperwork for the department including mailings for Student Safety; Parking; ect.
Updating information for publication of the College Parking Rule books;
6. Other responsibilities as required.

In addition to the duties and responsibilities outlined in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts Human Resources Division Class Specification the following duties and responsibilities are specific to a Communications Dispatch II (Dispatch Supervisor) for, Minimum Requirements: Applicants must have at least (A) one year of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in the operation of public safety radio receiving and transmitting equipment. Special Requirements: Possession of a valid Restricted,
*Requirements:*

*Minimum Requirements:* 
Applicants must have at least (A) one year of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in the operation of public safety radio receiving and transmitting equipment.

*Special Requirements:*

Possession of a valid Restricted Radiotelephone Operator's permit issued by the Federal Communications Commission.

*Application Instructions:*

Candidates must apply online by submitting a cover letter, resume, and the names and contact information for three professional references.

For full consideration, application materials must be received by October 19, 2018.

Framingham State University understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance, please contact the Human Resources Office at 508-626-4530 or http://www.Click2Apply.net/gr7n6m5w8bsn4hs5


----------

